# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh cà phê

## ngoc76hoang

*COFFE IMAGES HQ*
440jpg | 2130*2850 pix | 300 dpi | 555 Mb rar​*One file from LetItBit*
*DepositFiles*
Part 1 | Part 2 | Part 3 | Part 4 | Part 5 | Part 6
*UploadBox*
Part 1 | Part 2 | Part 3 | Part 4 | Part 5 | Part 6[/code]

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=1192

----------

